# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Are you able to continue your dream after waking up (and going back to sleep)?

## TraumGreifer

Hi,
I'm new here and until today, I didn't even know I was a "natural" lucid dreamer. For a while, I have been wondering about my vivid dreams that seem very "real". I tell my husband about them and how I seem to guide them into a certain direction. Most of the time I wake up during a dream but I am able to go back to sleep and continue the dream. It usually goes into my desired direction. I thought everybody was able to do that but when I ask other people, they seem surprised and have not been able to do the same. Until this morning, I had never heard of the term "Lucid Dreamer" and what it means.
The only reason, I was doing some research on a particularly real and vivid dream I had last night (and stumbling upon this site), was that I couldn't discuss it with my husband...In the dream, I had a sexual affair with a doctor whom we both know. I was quite shocked about the dream because I have not actually thought about this man in a sexual way. He did send me a few (innocent) flirtatious emails before but nothing "alarming". Now I'm shocked that I was able to guide the dream into a certain direction after waking up and realizing I had been dreaming about this man...the affair we had in part 1 of my dream, turned into a really hot affair which ended in pregnancy and the man leaving me to go back to his wife (in part 2). Of course I couldn't talk to my husband about it but he knew that I was disturbed upon waking...
Have you been able to continue dreams after waking up and going back to sleep?

----------


## jankai

i have done it before on many occations and i find it to be really fun and interesting at times. But it does get on my nerves everynow and then when i get fed up with a dream to wake up to then go back to sleep to then find that am in the same dream again..... But hey LDing is great but i wouldnt say its better than sex.

----------


## KuRoSaKi

Yes I have as a matter of fact I do this just about every single night. I have to say though you had quite the interesting dream to not only have an affair, but to get pregnant as well that is quite amazing. Sorry if that came off a little rude, but becoming pregnant in a dream from my stand point is quite the task.

Well I am going to have to tell you not to worry, because a dream is simply a dream and should not have a direct influence upon your waking life. I was talking with my friends Mom one time and she said she had sex with Eddie Van Halen so you know it's your dream do what you want with them don't delve to deep into the specifics. If you felt bad about what happened most likely it went against your morals and the fact that you felt bad can be thought of as a good thing, because it shows you have a strong love for your significant other.

----------


## Barnsey

I've managed to do it, only a few occasions though. The most recent was when I was having a lucid, I tried to walk through a wall, but woke up when attempting it. I went back to sleep and entered the same dream to try the feat again. I was unsuccessful though  :Sad:

----------


## Alex D

It depends how long I'm awake. I find the shorter I am, the more likely I am to slip back into the dream.

----------


## WillTreaty

I always come awake when someone's about to kill me in a dream while I'm stabbing ppl with my sword. When I go back to sleep, it stays the same but after a few moments the landscape changes and I found myself running away from zombies

----------


## gab

_5 yr. old thread, OP logged in last time 5 yrs ago.

Locked._

----------

